# entidades detentoras



## ahbon

Hola!!

¿Alguien puede darme alguna sugerencia para traducir al español esta expresión?

"As entidades detentoras de sistemas de informaçao"

Muito obrigado!


----------



## Cordovês

Yo diría "las entidades poseedoras de sistemas de información". No obstante espera a la respuesta de un nativo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Vanda

Ei!! Cordovês, você é um nativo!  Pra mim, tá perfeito!


----------



## ahbon

muchas gracias!
Obrigado!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

En Sólo Español hay una discusión sobre el tema.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Mangato

En español detentar, no es precisamente poseer. Detentar es retener de manera ilegítima algo que no nos pertenece. No sé si en portugués es lo mismo. 
Esto está ocurriendo con empresas que de forma irregular obtienen nuestros  datos, para luego lucrarse de  su cesión o venta.


----------



## Carfer

Em português o significado de '_detentar_' traduz-se por '_deter_', mas, como a palavra portuguesa não tem implícito o sentido da ilicitude da posse, tem que se esclarecer sempre que a detenção é ilegítima. A raiz de '_detentor_' em português é, pois, '_deter_' e não tem qualquer relação com '_detentar_', que não existe no nosso léxico. '_Detentor_' é sinónimo de '_possuidor_'.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Em português o significado de '_detentar_' traduz-se por '_deter_', mas, como a palavra portuguesa não tem implícito o sentido da ilicitude da posse, tem que se esclarecer sempre que a detenção é ilegítima. A raiz de '_detentor_' em português é, pois, '_deter_' e não tem qualquer relação com '_detentar_', que não existe no nosso léxico. '_Detentor_' é sinónimo de '_possuidor_'.


 
Obrigado Carfer.  Nesse sentido poderia ser  _*poseer*_. Tal vez _*ser depositario*_ também poderia dar certo.

O depositario é aquele que, legamente, conserva  en custódia uma coisa,  sem ser o proprietário. 

Cumprimentos,

MG


----------



## Carfer

O que ahbon pretende é uma tradução para espanhol, o que limita fortemente a minha capacidade de dar opinião. Em todo o caso e tendo por base as grandes semelhanças, quer dos sistemas jurídicos, quer das terminologias usadas nos países de língua portuguesa e espanhola, eu atrever-me-ia a dizer que talvez o melhor fosse mesmo traduzir por 'poseedor'. Pela definição que Mangato dá de 'depositario' como o de alguém que tem uma custódia legal dum bem (geralmente trata-se de pessoa a quem os tribunais confiam o encargo de guardar determinados bens enquanto não se decide o litígio de que são objecto) e que é a mesma que também daríamos em Portugal, parece-me neste caso mais ajustado o termo 'poseedor', já que 'detentor', apesar de figurar no meu dicionário de português-espanhol, não é reconhecido pelo DRAE.


----------



## ceballos

Eu diria " las entidades que disponen de sistemas de información" mais do que poseedoras.


----------



## Mangato

ceballos said:


> Eu diria " las entidades que disponen de sistemas de información" mais do que poseedoras.


 

Na atualidade há uma polémica acerca da utilizaçaõ ilegítima que fazem algumas empresas dos dados personais que dispõen dos seus clientes e asinantes, pela venda ou cessão desses dados, a outras firmas

Em espanhol *poseer* tem significado de ser propietario, pelo que no caso de acima as firmas *disponen* ou *serían depositarias* da informação, mas nunca *poseedoras.*

Isso é a opinião dos consumidores que não concorda com a dos detentores

Cumprimentos

MG


----------



## ceballos

Acho que seria interessante definir o que é um sistema de informação e é muito mais do que uma base de dados.
Por outro lado, em espanhol o conceito de possessão é diferente ao da propriedade. Uma pessoa pode ser proprietária e nao ter a possessão. Por exemplo, um usufrutuário é possuidor mas nao é proprietário. Em Direito há expressamente capítulos de leis distinguindo estes dois conceitos que provocam muitas enxaquecas aos juristas.
E como disse anteriormente nao usaria a palavra "poseedoras" porque não soa muito a espanhol e sim diria "entidades que disponen" tendo em conta a definição de "sistemas de información".


----------



## Carfer

ceballos said:


> Acho que seria interessante definir o que é um sistema de informação e é muito mais do que uma base de dados.
> Por outro lado, em espanhol o conceito de possessão é diferente ao da propriedade. Uma pessoa pode ser proprietária e nao ter a possessão. Por exemplo, um usufrutuário é possuidor mas nao é proprietário. Em Direito há expressamente capítulos de leis distinguindo estes dois conceitos que provocam muitas enxaquecas aos juristas.
> E como disse anteriormente nao usaria a palavra "poseedoras" porque não soa muito a espanhol e sim diria "entidades que disponen" tendo em conta a definição de "sistemas de información".


 
Em Portugal também e julgo que nos demais países que têm um sistema jurídico com a mesma matriz dos nossos. Posse e propriedade são, de facto, coisas diferentes para os juristas, mas no sentido corrente, não especializado, podem ser tidos por sinónimos, como referiu Mangato e até mesmo a lei nem sempre emprega '_posse_' em sentido estricto. Pode muito bem ser o caso, embora não tenhamos contexto. 

Também é verdade que _'sistema de informação_' vai para além da base de dados, que é apenas um dos seus componentes, mas também não deixa de ser verdade que a questão mais delicada que o uso desses sistemas levanta e aquela que mais suscita a preocupação e a intervenção do legislador é a protecção dos dados pessoais que contêm. E para tal importa pouco o direito que está por detrás da detenção, dai o recurso a conceitos abrangentes como o de 'detentor'. Há uma probabilidade alta de que também seja o caso.

Não me pronuncio sobre a adequação de '_disponer_' em espanhol, mas o termo equivalente português tem o sentido de poder utilizar que, neste caso, me parece que seria um pouco amplo demais, já que as obrigações de protecção e segurança dos dados impende sobre quem tem o domínio material da mesma, não sobre os seus utentes. Para ser mais claro, uma vez que posso consultar a lista telefónica na Net, posso dizer que disponho dela, mas não tenho nenhuma obrigação de proteger os dados que contém, isso cabe ao seu detentor.


----------

